# suggestions on theater room treatment



## jw87c (Nov 12, 2010)

I plan to buy some treatment panels from GIK to treat my HT room. It's mainly used for movies (80%), and occasionally for 2-channel music (20%). Below is the floor plan and some pictures. Sorry about the poor quality, they're taken with my cell phone in the night. 

floor plan
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9560709064

3D layout 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9560709042/

Front 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9557918577/

Back
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9557917759/

Left
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9557918385/

Right
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9560709948/

Bar in the back
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9557917399/


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Front corners would be good with Tri Traps. Side walls, 242 panels each side would be appropriate - 2-3 per side. The rear we really can't do a lot with due to the bar.

If you want to go farther, the front wall would be fully covered with OC703, ECOSE, Acoustic Cotton,etc then covered with black fabric. This helps with overall decay time as well as specifically addressing surround reflections off the front wall messing up imaging. Not sure if you want to take that step or not since the room is already finished.

Bryan


----------



## jw87c (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. I might not be able to do with the OC703, that would be too big a project at this stage. 

Would moving the front speakers a bit further from the front wall help with the imaging?

Also how about put one 242 on each side of the screen, and one below the screen?

With the bar open in the back, will it seriously affect the sound quality?

Thanks!



bpape said:


> Front corners would be good with Tri Traps. Side walls, 242 panels each side would be appropriate - 2-3 per side. The rear we really can't do a lot with due to the bar.
> 
> If you want to go farther, the front wall would be fully covered with OC703, ECOSE, Acoustic Cotton,etc then covered with black fabric. This helps with overall decay time as well as specifically addressing surround reflections off the front wall messing up imaging. Not sure if you want to take that step or not since the room is already finished.
> 
> Bryan


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The bar is more a matter that we can't deal with bass cancellations off that rear wall. The bar takes up 2/3 or more of the wall. You can do 242 Panels each side of the screen as long as it doesn't interfere with the bass control.

Certainly play with speaker position for imaging and bass response. Free to try unlike most things in this hobby.

Bryan


----------

